# PROTIP: Don't nap here



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2015)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Sea-Tac-Airport-worker-trapped-inside-Alaska-Air-cargo-bin-as-plane-takes-off-299619111.html



> A sleepy Sea-Tac Airport worker who used the cargo hold of an Alaska Airlines 737 for a nap was awakened in a panic when the flight took off for Los Angeles, Alaska Airlines officials said.
> 
> Flight 448, which departed at 2:39 p.m., was on its way to Los Angeles but immediately after takeoff the pilot reported hearing banging from someone underneath the plane, the airline said in a statement.
> 
> The captain declared an emergency and returned to the airport, where a Menzies Aviation ramp agent was found inside the front cargo hold. The ramp agent appeared to be OK but was taken to Highline Hospital to be checked out.


----------



## railiner (Apr 14, 2015)

Reminds me of an old railroad story.....a supervisor was looking for a coach cleaner in a railway yard. After going through several cars, he finally discovered the errant employee blissfully snoring away in a pair of seats. The supervisor looked down on him and said: "Ahhh...sleep away, my young friend, for as long as you sleep, you have a job....but when you wake up.....you're fired!" 

Joking aside, that was a bone-headed place to take a nap. I don't suppose there was really much danger in that hold...they are pressurized and I believe heated. After all, they do carry live animals in kennels down there, don't they?

Certainly not as dangerous as the stowaway they have found in wheel-wells....


----------



## fillyjonk (Apr 14, 2015)

What surprised me most about that story was that they said the airline worker tested negative for drugs......


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 14, 2015)

railiner said:


> Reminds me of an old railroad story.....a supervisor was looking for a coach cleaner in a railway yard. After going through several cars, he finally discovered the errant employee blissfully snoring away in a pair of seats. The supervisor looked down on him and said: "Ahhh...sleep away, my young friend, for as long as you sleep, you have a job....but when you wake up.....you're fired!" Joking aside, that was a bone-headed place to take a nap. I don't suppose there was really much danger in that hold...they are pressurized and I believe heated. After all, they do carry live animals in kennels down there, don't they?
> 
> Certainly not as dangerous as the stowaway they have found in wheel-wells....


The cargo hold of a 737 is pressurized and heated but if there are no live animals on the manifest then there's no guarantee the temperature won't reach extremes that could become seriously uncomfortable or harmful over time. Wheel wells are essentially a death sentence to 99% of the folks who travel in one but every once in a while someone survives. I can scarcely imagine how bad it must be to willingly take odds like that.


----------



## PerRock (Apr 14, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of an old railroad story.....a supervisor was looking for a coach cleaner in a railway yard. After going through several cars, he finally discovered the errant employee blissfully snoring away in a pair of seats. The supervisor looked down on him and said: "Ahhh...sleep away, my young friend, for as long as you sleep, you have a job....but when you wake up.....you're fired!" Joking aside, that was a bone-headed place to take a nap. I don't suppose there was really much danger in that hold...they are pressurized and I believe heated. After all, they do carry live animals in kennels down there, don't they?
> ...


When I'm bored I occasionally watch one of those Fly-on-the-wall police documentary TV show (think Cops) from the UK. One of such shows follows around HM Customs, they regularly find people in the back of Goods Lorries practically sealed in a large garbage bag. The clandestines do this to avoid being detected by the Co2 probes HMC uses. I've also seen reports of them riding on top of one of the trailer's axles; literally just sitting there holding on for dear life as the Semi travels down the motorway at 70MPH.

peter


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 14, 2015)

fillyjonk said:


> What surprised me most about that story was that they said the airline worker tested negative for drugs......


He wasn't high, just sleepy.


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 14, 2015)

He _was_ high. Several thousand feet high.


----------



## railiner (Apr 14, 2015)

PerRock said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


Riding on top of a semi-trailer's axle?

Is that the modern version of the old railroad practice of hobo's that "rode the rods" of freight train cars....


----------

